# L'Attacco dei Giganti



## Hellscream (12 Aprile 2021)

Com'è possibile che non ci sia un topic dedicato a quest'opera? Me lo sono recuperato nelle ultime settimane, sono alla S04E10 e mi sembra un prodotto di notevole qualità! So che il finale dell'anime arriverà in inverno o ad inizio 2022 ma non credo che aspetterò tanto, piuttosto mi leggo i capitoli mancanti del manga. Voi lo avete visto? Che ne pensate?


----------



## mark (12 Aprile 2021)

Visto sia anime che letto il manga (il capitolo finale è uscito un paio di giorni fa), molto bello, vale la pena vederlo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Aprile 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Com'è possibile che non ci sia un topic dedicato a quest'opera? Me lo sono recuperato nelle ultime settimane, sono alla S04E10 e mi sembra un prodotto di notevole qualità! So che il finale dell'anime arriverà in inverno o ad inizio 2022 ma non credo che aspetterò tanto, piuttosto mi leggo i capitoli mancanti del manga. Voi lo avete visto? Che ne pensate?



Molto bella ma a tratti un po' troppo lenta, diciamo che questa ultima stagione mi ha fatto cascare un poco le braccia, per non dire altro, per il paragone con ciò che ben sai e che non posso dire perché non so come mettere sotto spoiler i messaggi


----------



## numero 3 (12 Aprile 2021)

A tratti veramente bello, merita certamente di essere visto, ma l'ultima stagione inizia troppo a rilento e un po scollegata con il resto, infatti proprio per questo al momento mi sono bloccato.


----------



## mark (12 Aprile 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Molto bella ma a tratti un po' troppo lenta, diciamo che questa ultima stagione mi ha fatto cascare un poco le braccia, per non dire altro, per il paragone con ciò che ben sai e che non posso dire perché non so come mettere sotto spoiler i messaggi



D'accordo con te sull'ultima stagione, non al livello delle precedenti.


----------



## Raryof (12 Aprile 2021)

Io ho scaricato la quarta e devo ancora iniziarla, serie molto bella, a tratti un po' lenta forse, terribilmente triste ma epica.


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Aprile 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> D'accordo con te sull'ultima stagione, non al livello delle precedenti.



Però c'è anche da dire che non é ancora finita, quindi é un giudizio provvisorio


----------



## unbreakable (12 Aprile 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Com'è possibile che non ci sia un topic dedicato a quest'opera? Me lo sono recuperato nelle ultime settimane, sono alla S04E10 e mi sembra un prodotto di notevole qualità! So che il finale dell'anime arriverà in inverno o ad inizio 2022 ma non credo che aspetterò tanto, piuttosto mi leggo i capitoli mancanti del manga. Voi lo avete visto? Che ne pensate?



io seguivo l'anime che mi aveva preso poi ho deciso di leggere i capitoli manga..poi l'ho lasciato perdere perchè mi ero intrippato con gto e kaiji..quindi il manga l'ho lasciato perdere e lho ripreso negli ultimi mesi l'anime (il manga no).. ho visto che l'anime è giunto più o meno a dove avevo lasciato la storia nel manga..

che dire all'inizio ammetto mi aveva preso veramente tanto..sti poveri sfigati che vengono attaccati da sti giganti, i ragazzini che perdono famiglia vedendo le persone mangiate vive,manco nei miei peggiori incubi e tu che dici che diamine sta succedendo..a livello narrativo e ritmo le prime stagioni oltre alla colonna sonora ti mettono l'adrenalina e la curiosità di sapere ma perchè a stagente succede tutto questo..poi man mano che l'arco narrativo si sviluppa e l'autore svela la storia (che sinceramente l'avrei fatta un poco più semplice) un pò la storia perde d'intensità..però sono curioso di vedere come finisce..non ho fretta


----------



## mark (12 Aprile 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Però c'è anche da dire che non é ancora finita, quindi é un giudizio provvisorio



Io ho letto anche il manga che è finito 3 giorni fa e ti confermo le impressioni della prima parte di stagione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Aprile 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Io ho letto anche il manga che è finito 3 giorni fa e ti confermo le impressioni della prima parte di stagione.



Si, non credo su andrà molto distante dalle aspettative, vediamo cosa ne esce, anzi, quasi quasi riprendo il manga, che avevo interrotto pressapoco al punto dove si é fermata questa stagione, giusto per togliermi il dubbio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Aprile 2021)

In realtà mi pareva ci fosse un topic dove se ne parlava un tempo.

La prima parte è indubbiamente la migliore di tutta l'opera, raggiunge l'apice massimo quando:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



muore Erwin



Da li in poi si difende comunque bene, ma non raggiunge più certe vette. Verso la fine poi vengono introdotte cose a caso che per me hanno rovinato un po' tutto, finale compreso che non ho apprezzato per niente.




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La storia di vedere il futuro l'ho trovata abbastanza insensata, così come la storia di poter influenzare il passato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà mi pareva ci fosse un topic dove se ne parlava un tempo.
> 
> La prima parte è indubbiamente la migliore di tutta l'opera, raggiunge l'apice massimo quando:
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto.
In generale tutta la prima parte, in cui ancora non si sapeva cosa c'era oltre le mura, per me ha toccato picchi visti poche volte nella storia dei manga.
Con l'anime invece sono rimasto abbastanza indietro, ma lo recupererò.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Aprile 2021)

Ricordo di aver visto i primi 4 o 5 episodi su Netflix per passare il tempo mentre facevo l'ellittica a casa qualche mese fa (dato che le palestre sono chiuse da 6 mesi) e non mi ha colpito particolarmente, magari gli darò un'altra possibilità più avanti.


----------



## Albijol (12 Aprile 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> D'accordo con te sull'ultima stagione, non al livello delle precedenti.



L'ultimo arco del manga è ancora peggio. Rimane cmq uno dei miei manga preferiti, nella top 3 di sempre.


----------



## BB7 (12 Aprile 2021)

L'anime non regge il confronto col manga, sopratutto quest'ultima stagione. Il finale del manga l'ho trovato un po' affrettato ma rimane un'opera imperdibile da leggere assolutamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2021)

A me gasa tanto questa sigla della stagione 2.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A me gasa tanto questa sigla della stagione 2.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Aprile 2021)

Finito il manga. Sentimenti contrastanti.


----------



## Freddiedevil (17 Aprile 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Com'è possibile che non ci sia un topic dedicato a quest'opera? Me lo sono recuperato nelle ultime settimane, sono alla S04E10 e mi sembra un prodotto di notevole qualità! So che il finale dell'anime arriverà in inverno o ad inizio 2022 ma non credo che aspetterò tanto, piuttosto mi leggo i capitoli mancanti del manga. Voi lo avete visto? Che ne pensate?



L'ho aperto pensando fosse un topic sul Milan che parlava del prossimo centravanti...


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2021)

Avevo visto i primi due episodi della 4 stagione ed ho pensato "cosa diamine è questa noia" poi inizia lo spettacolo

E' sicuramente nella top dei battle Shonen, anche se secondo me non a livelli di Hunter x Hunter. Ma nella mia top insieme a Death Note (che non è un battle ma lo reputo il manga più bello di sempre) e Full Metal Alchimist


----------



## Albijol (15 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2336485 ha scritto:


> Avevo visto i primi due episodi della 4 stagione ed ho pensato "cosa diamine è questa noia" poi inizia lo spettacolo
> 
> E' sicuramente nella top dei battle Shonen, anche se secondo me non a livelli di Hunter x Hunter. Ma nella mia top insieme a Death Note (che non è un battle ma lo reputo il manga più bello di sempre) e Full Metal Alchimist



Per me non è proprio un battle shonen. Fino al time skip migliore manga di tutti i tempi, poi purtroppo diventa tutta un'altra roba.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2336499 ha scritto:


> Per me non è proprio un battle shonen. Fino al time skip migliore manga di tutti i tempi, poi purtroppo diventa tutta un'altra roba.



Come purtroppo tanti altri suoi colleghi. In tante opere partono a mille, poi si perdono e finiscono di melma


----------



## Albijol (15 Maggio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2336515 ha scritto:


> Come purtroppo tanti altri suoi colleghi. In tante opere partono a mille, poi si perdono e finiscono di melma



Hai visto i leak delle pagine aggiuntive del 139 che usciranno nel volume? Si rivelassero veri, sarebbe una cosa immonda.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2336522 ha scritto:


> Hai visto i leak delle pagine aggiuntive del 139 che usciranno nel volume? Si rivelassero veri, sarebbe una cosa immonda.



Io non le ho viste, dove le posso recuperare?


----------



## Albijol (15 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2336526 ha scritto:


> Io non le ho viste, dove le posso recuperare?



scrivi su Google Leaks Discussion Volume 34 Extra Pages. Preparati a vomitare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2336522 ha scritto:


> Hai visto i leak delle pagine aggiuntive del 139 che usciranno nel volume? Si rivelassero veri, sarebbe una cosa immonda.






Albijol;2336528 ha scritto:


> scrivi su Google Leaks Discussion Volume 34 Extra Pages. Preparati a vomitare



Ho letto un articolo a riguardo che descriveva i fatti, ma onestamente non mi ha fatto ne caldo ne freddo. La fase finale è talmente tremenda che cambia poco o nulla per me. Non è solo il finale che è fatto male, ma proprio tutta l'ultima parte.


----------



## Albijol (15 Maggio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2336530 ha scritto:


> Ho letto un articolo a riguardo che descriveva i fatti, ma onestamente non mi ha fatto ne caldo ne freddo. La fase finale è talmente tremenda che cambia poco o nulla per me. Non è solo il finale che è fatto male, ma proprio tutta l'ultima parte.



Sì concordo ma il finale senza le nuove pagine aveva un senso ed era coerente con quanti visto negli ultimi capitoli. Con le nuove pagine tutta la parte post time skip diventa dannatamente inutile. Non credo mi sia mai capitato in un manga un finale che distrugge in maniera retroattiva un'intera opera.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2336528 ha scritto:


> scrivi su Google Leaks Discussion Volume 34 Extra Pages. Preparati a vomitare



Visto ora... MEH


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2336537 ha scritto:


> Sì concordo ma il finale senza le nuove pagine aveva un senso ed era coerente con quanti visto negli ultimi capitoli. Con le nuove pagine tutta la parte post time skip diventa dannatamente inutile. Non credo mi sia mai capitato in un manga un finale che distrugge in maniera retroattiva un'intera opera.



Sarà stato coerente con gli ultimi capitoli, ma non lo era con tutto il resto costruito in precedenza. 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La roba di Eren che fa mangiare sua madre per dire è la cosa più emblematica della non coerenza di quanto scritto in precedenza. La realtà purtroppo è che fa tutto veramente schifo nel finale. E' veramente dura accettare che una storia così bella sia andata così degradando per distruggersi totalmente nel finale. Fosse svaccato prima ci si sentirebbe presi meno in giro. Un po' come GoT, anni ad aspettare il re della notte e poi il degrado totale


----------



## Albijol (15 Maggio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2336555 ha scritto:


> Sarà stato coerente con gli ultimi capitoli, ma non lo era con tutto il resto costruito in precedenza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Da come l'ho interpretata io non è che Eren manda Dina a mangiare la propria madre. Eren voleva semplicemente salvare Berthold, il quale non poteva morire in quel momento visto che sarebbe servito anni dopo a far ereditare il colossale a Armin. La madre sarebbe morta cmq visto che era bloccata dalla frana della casa.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2336499 ha scritto:


> Per me non è proprio un battle shonen. Fino al time skip migliore manga di tutti i tempi, poi purtroppo diventa tutta un'altra roba.



Boh a me pare scopiazzato, in parte da Naruto, discorsi sulla pace.. lotte tra paesi.. Eren che sembra diventato Nagato

Onestamente le prime due stagioni mi davano fiducia, ma ora sembra sempre la solita solfa trita e ritrita


----------



## Hellscream (18 Maggio 2021)

Sono uscite le pagine extra del 139....


----------



## Djici (18 Maggio 2021)

Non ho fatto caso al topic.
Mi aspettavo una discussione sulla titolarità di Mandzukic contro l'Atalanta


----------



## Albijol (18 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2339974 ha scritto:


> Sono uscite le pagine extra del 139....



Con le nuove pagine, finale peggiore di sempre.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2340013 ha scritto:


> Con le nuove pagine, finale peggiore di sempre.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Che senso ha tutta quella manfrina finale se poi Paradis viene distrutta? Mah


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2340015 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Che senso ha tutta quella manfrina finale se poi Paradis viene distrutta? Mah



In realtà in questo è coerente


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



è logico che Paradis venga distrutta in un mondo reale e umano. La roba del volemosi bene, dialogare e pagliacciate varie funzionano solo in un mondo di finzione. Per me l'autore non ha avuto il coraggio di far sterminare il mondo ad Eren per le reazioni che avrebbe suscitato in gran parte del pubblico demente che vuole sempre i finali di melma e fanservice. 

L'unico modo per avere un finale serio senza spargimenti di sangue era il piano di Zecke alla fine, aveva decisamente senso come cosa, a sto punto avrei preferito che virasse sulla riuscita di quel piano nel momento in cui ha deciso che non avrebbe fatto realizzare lo sterminio totale ad Eren.


----------



## Albijol (18 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2340015 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Che senso ha tutta quella manfrina finale se poi Paradis viene distrutta? Mah





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mai visto un manga in cui il personaggio viene umiliato così tanto. Eren voleva salvare i suoi amici, distruggere i giganti una volta per tutte, assicurare un futuro roseo per Paradis e sperava che Mikasa lo amasse per sempre anche dopo la sua morte. Invece 1) I giganti esistono ancora 2) Eren viene cornificato post Mortem da Mikasa con Jean, un amico che lui stesso ha salvato dando la sua vita 3) I suoi amici sono salvi sì, ma i loro nipoti moriranno male.4) Paradis verrà distrutta.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Maggio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2340022 ha scritto:


> In realtà in questo è coerente
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma appunto, se hai scelto quel finale lì, portalo fino in fondo e falli sopravvivere! È questo quello che intendevo, e sono d'accordo con te che quello sarebbe stato il miglior finale. Ma così facendo hai mandato a donnine allegre sia quel finale che questo "nuovo" finale secondo me


----------



## Hellscream (18 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2340035 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Mai visto un manga in cui il personaggio viene umiliato così tanto. Eren voleva salvare i suoi amici, distruggere i giganti una volta per tutte, assicurare un futuro roseo per Paradis e sperava che Mikasa lo amasse per sempre anche dopo la sua morte. Invece 1) I giganti esistono ancora 2) Eren viene cornificato post Mortem da Mikasa con Jean, un amico che lui stesso ha salvato dando la sua vita 3) I suoi amici sono salvi sì, ma i loro nipoti moriranno male.4) Paradis verrà distrutta.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



A mio personale giudizio ci sono state anche altre cose che nel capitolo finale sono fuori dal mondo. Ne dico una su tutte, Armin che dice GRAZIE ad Eren dopo che ha sterminato l'80% dell'umanità. Per me quella roba non sta né in cielo né in terra, e nemmeno gli altri che si fa capire lo "perdonino"


----------



## Albijol (18 Maggio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2340022 ha scritto:


> In realtà in questo è coerente
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La stupidità del piano di Eren è la cosa che mi fa più triggerare di tutto il manga. O segui Zeke o ascolti Floch che ti dice chiaramente che tutto il mondo si vendicherà su Paradis (cosa che infatti succede alla fine) e quindi ammazzi TUTTI.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Maggio 2021)

Per chi volesse, l'opinione del sommo maestro (e signora)

[video=youtube;xKoXPo7TGzQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKoXPo7TGzQ[/video]


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2022)

Mi sono mangiato i primi 6 episodi di questa seconda parte della quarta stagione.. sto Eren è un folle.. pazzesco come tutto si è ribaltato dalla prima stagione.




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sto Eren sembra la storia di Itachi al contrario. Doveva essere il personaggio buonista protagonista di turno si sta rivelando il genio del male assassino fin da piccolo.. non ci avrei mai creduto. Speriamo che ci sia qualcosa in più sul "Mostro" che si è impossessato del primo gigante.


----------



## vota DC (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ho visto i primi due episodi della prima stagione...Eren sembra un babbeo ed è il più debole dei tre: Armin non è un combattente e batte tutti con i ragionamenti (se mi picchiate vuol dire che non potete smentirmi con le parole) e Mikasa batte Eren sia come azione che come ragionamenti...presumo che l'istruttore farà un ottimo lavoro dalla terza puntata in poi.

Comunque è curioso come disegnano i giganti...sono all'inizio ma ho visto già tre tipi: uno immenso con la carne in fuori, uno più piccolo che sembra un robot e le cannonate gli fanno un baffo e poi i giganti *bassi* fatti di carne....spesso hanno il ghigno di Trollface!


----------



## numero 3 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Sto seguendo su telegram le puntate dell'ultima stagione...
La serie sta prendendo una direzione inaspettata..


----------

